

Google wins final approval to acquire Motorola; deal to close imminently - raldi
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-05-19/google-wins-final-needed-approval-for-motorola-mobility-purchase

======
DHowett
"This page is not available for mobile viewing at this time."

I am assuming that the article is just text, and that that text is somehow not
available because my user-agent claims that I am on a mobile device. Why?

~~~
mparlane
With the amount of link spam on the sides and the usage of flash ads, I think
they couldn't guarantee you would get to see the site in it's full glory on a
mobile device.

------
dr_
This is sort of a non story at this point. More interested to know what Google
plans to do with Motorola now that they have it. Will they really manufacture
their own phone in house? Or are they just going to engage in patent wars?

~~~
myko
All indications are that Motorola Mobility will continue to be run as a
separate entity, though I wouldn't be surprised to see unlocked bootloaders
and a more stock Android feel on newer devices produced by the company.

------
nextparadigms
Hopefully this means more stock Android devices arriving on the market.

------
forcer
Can someone explain why Google must have sought Chinese approval? Both
companies are American, so what's the problem? Why get approval in
US,Europe,China but not somewhere else?

~~~
vladd
It doesn't matter what nationality the company has, but rather the laws of the
countries where it operates.

